# Teich in der Regentonne



## samson (28. Mai 2009)

hallo!
bin ganz neu hier und hätte da ein paar fragen da ich ein anfänger in sachen
teich bin! bin gerade dabei mir mein teich aufzubauen! es ist meher oder weniger eine regentonne mit den maßen 88cm hoch und 124cm durchmesser! foto ist ja links.stell das becken an eine stelle wo den halben tag auch sonne hinkommt.nun ein paar fragen!

-was für fische könnte ich dort verwenden? und wieviele?! hätte hauptsächlich gerne __ shubunkin! weiß aber nicht ob denen das becken gefällt zwecks steilem ufer.habe nämlich gelesen das goldfische allgemein eine uferzone zum laichen und verstecken brauchen.
würde gerne auch ein paar endlerguppys reinsetzen da ich gestern hier interresante sachen über guppys im feiland gelesen hab!
- reicht als sauerstoffproduzent 2-3kg __ hornkraut aus oder soll ich eine membranpumpe anschließen?
-soll ich bodengrund reinmachen? habe noch 100kg 1-2mm aquarienkies über.
-fülle das becken mit frischem wasser aus dem gartenschlauch.wieviel einlaufzeit bis zum fischgerechtem wasser braucht das becken dann?

ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure antwort!
gruß kevin


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,..

wahrscheinlich wird deine Frage noch woanders vom Mod hingeschrieben, denn hier geht es ja mehr um die Teichentwicklung von Mitch,..

Aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen,...
Erste Gegenfrage,.. was machst du mit den Fischen im Winter ??
Die Tonne wird sicherlich gefährlich durchfrieren,.!!

Bei 1000 Liter, tust du eigentlich keinem Fisch einen riesen Gefallen,..
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nocheinmal überdenken,..

nix für ungut,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## samson (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo. also wie gesagt ich hab da noch nich so die ahnung!
1000liter würden doch für max 10 shubunkins reichen oder?
die fische würde ich dann im herbst in ein 1000l aquarium umsetzen.
bin ja eig. leidenschaftlicher aquarieaner;-).das im winter das becken durchfriert ist mir klar. wo bin ich den mit meinen ganzen fragen hier richtig?
mfg kevin


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

Hallo Kevin,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Wie Micha schon richtig erkannt hat, hab ich Deinen Beitrag erstmal in einen eigenen Thread verschoben.

So  -  und nun zu Deiner Frage: 

Dieses Regenfass ist als Teich leider völlig ungeeignet. Ich habe selbst so eins gehabt. Das Wasser muss im Winter raus, sonst friert das Fass kaputt. Du hättest im Endeffekt Fischstäbchen mit Tiefkühlspinat.


----------



## samson (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

hallo christine! ungeeignet inwiefern?
hab auch vor das becken im winter abzulassen und alles leben darin in ein 1000liter aquarium im keller zu überwintern!würde auch eine uferzone wenn erforderlich mit einbauen!da ich ja wie schon geschrieben gelesen hab, das goldfische alllgemein eine uferzone benötigen!hab aber wiederum gelesen das sie ein steiles ufer mögen.kenn mich garnichmehr aus.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

Hallo Kevin,

das Becken ist - mal abgesehen vom Winter - ungeeignet weil es, dadurch das es frei steht, wesentlich schneller jede Temperaturschwankung mitmacht und sich im Sommer extrem erwärmt. 

Und 10 Shubunkins sind viel zu viel für so einen Zwergteich. Wir haben das grad in einem anderen Thread. Da geht es zwar um Schleierschwänze in einem 500-Liter-Becken, aber letztendlich ist da kein Unterschied.



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...In einem kleinen Teich von ca. 500 Litern Fische zu halten, ist deshalb nicht empfehlenswert, weil ich trotz Technikeinsatz Probleme haben werde, schädliche Umwelteinflüsse auszublenden.
> 
> Das wichtigste Argument ist sicherlich die Temperaturschwankung. Es ist nunmal so, dass ein kleines Becken schneller auf die Umgebungstemperatur reagiert, als eine großer Teich. Besonders, wenn es dann noch tagsüber reichlich Sonne bekommt, kann das Wasser Temperaturen erreichen, die den klassischen Kaltwasserfischen das Atmen ganz schön schwer machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## samson (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

Hallo da bin ich wieder! also teich oder regenfass steht jetz seit 4,5 tagen. hat jetzt jedes wetter mitgemacht außentemperaturen haben in der zeit zwischen 11 und 26 grad geschwankt aber das becken hatt keine bedenkenswerten schwankungen.liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es überdacht und ziemlich abgeschottet von wind und wetter steht werd aber regelmäßig nachmessen.hauptsache den fischen gehts gut.hab mich jetzt für 7 shubunkins entschieden.wasser wird zusätzlich schön bewegt d.h. das becken kommt den fischen größer vor (einfach gesagt) weiß ich aus erfahrung aus der aquaristik!denk mal das es im kaltwasser auch so is!?__ hornkraut macht sich auch super.
 mfg kevin


----------



## elkop (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

tja,  was soll man da machen. des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich. nur die armen viecherln müssens leiden.


----------



## Uli (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

hallo elke,
reg dich nicht auf.meines erachtens gehoert auch in ein 3500 literbecken kein fisch.
gruß uli


----------



## robsig12 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*



Uli schrieb:


> hallo elke,
> reg dich nicht auf.meines erachtens gehoert auch in ein 3500 literbecken kein fisch.
> gruß uli



Naja, ein Unterschied besteht da schon. Meines Erachtens :crazy
Aber der Hauptunterschied dürfte darin liegen, das 3500 wohl im Boden sind, und nicht als Tonne aufgestellt. Die mehr Menge Wasser, und eben der Boden dürften Temperaturschwankungen abfedernAusserdem sind wohl die Wasserwerte stabiler als in 1000 Liter.

@Samson warum frägst Du eigentlich hier im Forum, wenn Du am Ende keinen Rat annimmst, und doch das machst, was Du dir denkst?
Übrigens je mehr Sachen Du da reinschütest (100 kg etc...) nehmen Dir wertvolle Liter weg, die Du ehe nicht hast.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

Wiki sagt dazu:
Beratungsresistenz

Die Beratungsresistenz ist eine psychische Erkrankung, die sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten epidemisch ausgebreitet hat und inzwischen weite Teile der Weltbevölkerung erfasst hat.

Ein Kinderzimmer mit 2x2m reicht ja schliesslich auch, die Fische werden schon was "sagen" wenn es nicht o.k. ist...


----------



## Uli (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Naja, ein Unterschied besteht da schon. Meines Erachtens :crazy
> Aber der Hauptunterschied dürfte darin liegen, das 3500 wohl im Boden sind, und nicht als Tonne aufgestellt.



hallo robsig,
habe nie bezweifelt das da ein unterschied besteht.habe aber auch nichts von unterschied erzählt.aber jetzt mal zum thema.du packst in 3700 liter 5 koi und noch andere fische und gibst hier gute ratschlaege.ist das dein ernst?
gruß uli


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

Servus Uli,

die 5 Koi sind seit Ostern in meinem Teich und wie in der Beschreibung zw. 10 - 20 cm. Da ich meine Wasserwerte regelmässig kontrolliere kann ich sagen, das passt bis in den Herbst. Dann kommen Sie in die Innenhälterung, und im März 2010 geht es dann in  12000 Liter weiter aus der Innenhälterung. Ein ganz wenig habe ich mich da auch schon in die Hälterung von Koi eingelesen, und btw. betreibe ich den Tümpel schon seit fast 15 Jahren mit davor anderen Fischarten. Aber ich bin natürlich hier im Forum, um von eingefleischten Vollprofis mit oft sehr überteuerten Teichtechnik da Sie evtl. Fehler in der Teichgestaltung oder ähnlichem, noch viel zu lehrnen.:beeten:beeten:beeten

Du siehst, ich bin da nicht so Beratungsresitent wie andere hier. 

Gut gemeinte Ratschläge nehme ich auch immer gerne an, und wenn ich etwas aus meiner geringen Erfahrung weiss, gebe ich dies auch gerne an andere Mitglieder hier weiter, soweit das Prinzip eines Forums. 

Nichts für ungut:crazy


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in der Regentonne*

jetzt muss ich mal was sagen, was mich immer ein bissl stört, wenn ich es les:
"gut gemeinte" ratschläge sind keine "guten" ratschläge. und ich glaube, dass man hier (vor allem von den fachleuten) überwiegend "gute", weil fundierte und auf aus  erfahrung gewachsenem wissen basierende ratschläge bekommt. und nun habe ICH einen ratschlag für beratungsresistente, den ich aus eigener erfahrung geben kann:
wenn man die "guten" ratschläge befolgt, dann ist man auch erfolgreich mit dem, was man machen will. natürlich muss man wissen, WAS man will, das schon. und dann bereit sein, auch abstriche zu machen.
so, nun ist meine predigt zu ende und ich werd nie wieder klugschei..en, versprochen


----------

